# what the heck?



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

im gone for 30 minutes and the most exciting thread thats been on this forum since everyone got banned is deleted?

yall are too trigger happy.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea and they are getting in there "V" formation to ban some more. When a good thread hits the board it gets snatch and at least 2 people get banned.

BEWARE:
If you see a good thread don't post you may be next!!!


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

what was soooooo out of line that it needed to be deleted?

i was actually enjoying myself. then came the fun police.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 28, 2009)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> Yea and they are getting in there "V" formation to ban some more. QUOTE]
> 
> Could be.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 28, 2009)

It's OK I will say it,

All the fun & games will not be allowed on this Forum. If you want to play a game & have fun buy candy land or twister.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

you can play grab butt all day in the campfire forum but cant even poot over here without gettin banned or deleted.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 28, 2009)

This Forum is for beginner & novice duck hunters, real fowler's are on georgiawaterfowler.com but they don't play nice. It's actually pretty enlightening over there, allot of good info yall should check it out.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

no this forum is for sensitive deer hunters who shoot wood ducks when deer season is over. thinks that makes em waterfowlers.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

dont get me wrong i like this forum but the deleting is gettin out of hand


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 28, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> no this forum is for sensitive deer hunters who shoot wood ducks when deer season is over. thinks that makes em waterfowlers.



X 2


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 28, 2009)

hey JB...here is a thought....


leave

you know your always welcome at McDonalds and nothing is ever deleted there.  heck georgie boy you are as well


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

If ya`ll ain`t happy, leave. Ain`t nobody makin` all you unhappy folks stay.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> If ya`ll ain`t happy, leave. Ain`t nobody makin` all you unhappy folks stay.



see thats the problem. why you tryin to run people off? youve run almost everyone off who knows anything about duck hunting. not woodie shoots, duck hunting. why not just be cool, maybe go whittle something?

i know they didnt have happy meds 225 years ago but i hear they work wonders


----------



## rspringer (Jan 28, 2009)

Its Obama and the communists fault.  Our country and now this website is going to be ran like one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> see thats the problem. why you tryin to run people off? youve run almost everyone off who knows anything about duck hunting. not woodie shoots, duck hunting. why not just be cool, maybe go whittle something?
> 
> i know they didnt have happy meds 225 years ago but i hear they work wonders




I don`t need to try to run folks off. Some of you duckhunters do a good enough job on yourselves, without any help. You fellers don`t even like each other. A truck load of happy meds wouldn`t even get ya`ll in half a good mood.   Everybody who has been run off from here, was run off for a valid reason.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

uh o 16 people viewing a thread in the thangs with wangs forum!

better read fast its gonna get deleted!!!!!


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 28, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> as much as some of yall _whine _about this place and down its members and its rules it seems like you would never come back.  course its all in good fun and its nothing new for folks to come here and play games and then run back home and _whine _and complain.  been going on since Al invented the web and will continue as long as women are popping out kids.
> 
> I tend slip by every once in a while along with a handful of other places like waterfowler (although yall are mean to me  over there).



With cause and you know what that would be!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 28, 2009)

rspringer said:


> Its Obama and the communists fault.  Our country and now this website is going to be ran like one.



good lord man obama aint got nothing to do with the commie nature here.  we have had commies in charge here since the inception...or at least that is what we have been called for the last 8 years...that and of course the "they aint gonna last much longer with those rules and how strict they are"


----------



## JamesRogers (Jan 28, 2009)

I was reading a thread before I was activated. After I got activated and could post, the thread was gone. Was that aguest only thread or am I just not seeing it? 

It was some ducks hanging from someone's door.


----------



## Fowl_Fixation (Jan 28, 2009)

How can you take someone who hasn't shaved in bumpteen years, wears a sock on their head and plays with rocks serious?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> uh o 16 people viewing a thread in the thangs with wangs forum!
> 
> better read fast its gonna get deleted!!!!!




Yep, even Pace is lookin`...


----------



## Duckhawk (Jan 28, 2009)

You know all this whining about what is appropiate or not sounds like a bunch of school girls!

This Forum is family oriented and for the sportsmen that are Honest and Ethical if you don't like it get on with yourself!

And if you think it is funny not to follow any Hunting Regs, then I think you need to give it up, you and your buddies are giving the Honest guys on here a bad name! And really don't appreciate it!

Nick


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

Fowl_Fixation said:


> How can you take someone who hasn't shaved in bumpteen years, wears a sock on their head and plays with rocks serious?





killin me!

on a side note, i think you do good with those rocks nicodemeus


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

Duckhawk said:


> You know all this whining about what is appropiate or not sounds like a bunch of school girls!
> 
> This Forum is family oriented and for the sportsmen that are Honest and Ethical if you don't like it get on with yourself!
> 
> ...



shut up man youre not gonna get your mod license as hard as you try


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 28, 2009)

Fowl_Fixation said:


> How can you take someone who hasn't shaved in bumpteen years, wears a sock on their head and plays with rocks serious?




I only do this on thursdays after 3PM


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 28, 2009)

btw, yall notice besides the _whiny _nature of JB, this is an entertaining thread


----------



## rspringer (Jan 28, 2009)

Nick, come on now buddy.  A little fun and games didn't ever hurt anyone.  Except maybe your feelings.

If you are trying to suck up to the mods, they don't care.  Your goal of becoming a mod is over.


----------



## duckcrazy (Jan 28, 2009)

Just think, if not for the duck hunters none of you mods would have jobs. You should thank us for your power.


----------



## JamesRogers (Jan 28, 2009)

Duckhawk said:


> You know all this whining about what is appropiate or not sounds like a bunch of school girls!
> 
> This Forum is family oriented and for the sportsmen that are Honest and Ethical if you don't like it get on with yourself!
> 
> ...



Not trying to step on anyone's toes or get in an arguement but after reading some of these threads today, you seem to be one of the guys that gives people a hard time on here.

Are you a game warden?

Again, I'm not tryin to argue, I'm just curious


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 28, 2009)

Duckhawk said:


> You know all this whining about what is appropiate or not sounds like a bunch of school girls!
> 
> This Forum is family oriented and for the sportsmen that are Honest and Ethical if you don't like it get on with yourself!
> 
> ...



Nick, they where pulling chains those birds where killed legally in season with the proper shot. See you guys got to have a funny bone in there some where?


----------



## Duckhawk (Jan 28, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> shut up man youre not gonna get your mod license as hard as you try



I'm really not looking to be a mod! But you and your poor attitude would be the first one to go if I was!


----------



## Robk (Jan 28, 2009)

op2:


----------



## Fowl_Fixation (Jan 28, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, even Pace is lookin`...



He does.  I met him through work, actually a few doors down.

He's a funny guy.  He said he doesn't get his panties in a wad because he wears big boy pants.

He promised to keep it PG13 if he gets back on here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

Fowl_Fixation said:


> How can you take someone who hasn't shaved in bumpteen years, wears a sock on their head and plays with rocks serious?



Nice. Those rocks have made me some purty good side money. If you want one of my knives, there is a two year wait, and I`ll give you a good deal on one. $500.  I`ll even hand deliver, since I spend a lot of time at the lake. Just let me know.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 28, 2009)

JB Run run I hear the chain saw and they are calling your name.


----------



## Fowl_Fixation (Jan 28, 2009)

I like to shoot deer in high fence area's when I'm not poaching woodies.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 28, 2009)

man some of yall sure get excited.  I was just outed on the water chicken site saying I should be banned from there 

yall are killing me.

if a handful or you would quit doing everything you can to get folks riled up over here these posts wouldnt even exist.  

but you gotta entertain yourselves somehow


----------



## Fowl_Fixation (Jan 28, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice. Those rocks have made me some purty good side money. If you want one of my knives, there is a two year wait, and I`ll give you a good deal on one. $500.  I`ll even hand deliver, since I spend a lot of time at the lake. Just let me know.


Okie Dokie, Gentle Ben.

They are purdy blades.  I'm more of a Tallahassee point fan myself.

I'll let him know.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

Duckhawk said:


> I'm really not looking to be a mod! But you and your poor attitude would be the first one to go if I was!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

Fowl_Fixation said:


> Okie Dokie, Gentle Ben.
> 
> They are purdy blades.  I'm more of a Tallahassee point fan myself.
> 
> I'll let him know.





Those go for about $50 apiece, with a 2 month waitin` period.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

what i dont understand is how come you can mess with people in other sections of this forum but not in this one.

the deer huntin woody killers are sensitive


----------



## JamesRogers (Jan 28, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Those go for about $50 apiece, with a 2 month waitin` period.



I am an avid collector. DO you have a website?


----------



## Fowl_Fixation (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm out like an ex-juco ball player.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 28, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> what i dont understand is how come you can mess with people in other sections of this forum but not in this one.
> 
> the deer huntin woody killers are sensitive



when you get older you will understand JB


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> when you get older you will understand JB



...ok


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 28, 2009)

Robk said:


> op2:



This might be the most entertaining thread yet.  I been


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 28, 2009)

man i go put together a few wood duck boxes, come back and yal are about to kill each other


----------



## JamesRogers (Jan 28, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> man i go put together a few wood duck boxes, come back and yal are about to kill each other



how is that? This is the internet


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 28, 2009)

I just put my cyberknife in the sheath, me and Jim are a-ok


----------



## Fowl_Fixation (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't like the Dawgs either.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 28, 2009)

Fowl_Fixation said:


> I don't like the Dawgs either.



Your a Florida Fan Right, how in the world can you and pace get along???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

Fsu


----------



## JamesRogers (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm from Utah so yall know who I'm for. The real national champs


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Fsu



Ol'Nic likes the Criminols?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 28, 2009)

college ball is for lil girlies anyway


----------



## Fowl_Fixation (Jan 28, 2009)

I like FAMU and played ball there, rattle baby rattle cause it's time for change.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> Ol'Nic likes the Criminols?




Naw, I don`t care much for sports.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 28, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> no this forum is for sensitive deer hunters who shoot wood ducks when deer season is over. thinks that makes em waterfowlers.



What's wrong with wood ducks?


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Yeah....come on over



why so and jim can both hit me with weiner talk?

nope.


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> but but but you were the weiner doing the talking
> 
> come on back, I am sure you are still welcome



No, not really.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 28, 2009)

Fowl_Fixation said:


> I don't like the Dawgs either.




And that is your only fault.  Well being a fairy and all too.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Fowl_Fixation said:


> How can you take someone who hasn't shaved in bumpteen years, wears a sock on their head and plays with rocks serious?



That isn't even anywhere near being remotely funny.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 28, 2009)

ok its been all kinds of fun, yall enjoy...but seriously, if you dont like it, take a walk...lots of places out there that you can play and not have to whine about.

or just quit whining and enjoy it wherever you are...especially since you are the one that logs in to wherever that might be and NO ONE forces to to log in every day.






kinda like coming over to my house once a week for dinner and enjoying the fine steaks and cold beer...then the next day going to my neighbors house and tell them how bad you hate my steaks and that my beer was hot.  

so I then tell you that your not welcome anymore...but you decide to put on an idiot fake nose and stache and a hat and sneak back in my house under a different name...cause the steak really is that good and you didnt know how good it was till it was gone or cause you think its hilarious to wear that goofy nose and stache...and it never fails, then you start whining about it again.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 28, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Yeah....come on over





JerkBait said:


> why so and jim can both hit me with weiner talk?
> 
> nope.



chicken ......


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> chicken ......


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jan 28, 2009)

I guess I missed all the good stuff...this is just nonsense


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> That isn't even anywhere near being remotely funny.





I thought it was. I considered the source.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I thought it was. I considered the source.



I hear ya.


----------



## Jhunt (Jan 28, 2009)

You guys kill me.   Especially the attitude of some "moderators".   The last time Woody and I talked about this site he mentioned he didn't participate much anymore because of stuff like this.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 28, 2009)

Can someone please help me become a deer huntin woody killer?  I got the deer huntin down pretty good but I don't know whether I am sensitive enough for the woody killing.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 28, 2009)

MAN you guys are silly!!! it is very entertaining though.... Its kinda like "The Days of Our Lives" or something!!


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 28, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> i thought we were bubs delton....


We are... 

Just one bub tryin' to help out another bub...


----------



## pignjig10lb (Jan 28, 2009)

Not long for this one and then poof


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

they dont delete my stuff. jim likes me to much to let that happen.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 28, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> Can someone please help me become a deer huntin woody killer?  I got the deer huntin down pretty good but I don't know whether I am sensitive enough for the woody killing.


----------



## BKA (Jan 28, 2009)

I need to start hangin out in here.......


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

BKA said:


> I need to start hangin out in here.......



this is the first hot one in a while theyve let stay....


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 28, 2009)

This thread reminds me of a book I read once. 10,000 words and didnt mean a thing or make a bit of sense.
If you put this much effort into something useful or educational you would be much better off.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

Wild Turkey said:


> If you put this much effort into something useful or educational you would be much better off.



thats true. ive yet to get anyting done today. messin with people is too much fun.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 28, 2009)

Wild Turkey said:


> This thread reminds me of a book I read once. 10,000 words and didnt mean a thing or make a bit of sense.
> If you put this much effort into something useful or educational you would be much better off.



Well bye.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 28, 2009)

Wild Turkey said:


> This thread reminds me of a book I read once. 10,000 words and didnt mean a thing or make a bit of sense.




And you still read it through to the end?  Why in the world would you do that? 


Unless it is like this thread where we just keep watching the fun and waiting for something that make sense.


----------



## hookedonbass (Jan 28, 2009)

JB,

Get off the internet and get something done today! Don't you have some work you need to get done for me?


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

hookedonbass said:


> JB,
> 
> Get off the internet and get something done today! Don't you have some work you need to get done for me?



 you dont kill anything......you need to get to work. 

why havent you been by lately? puttin up fences?


----------



## t bird (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## hookedonbass (Jan 28, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> you dont kill anything......you need to get to work.
> 
> why havent you been by lately? puttin up fences?



I'm scared you might rub off on me if I'm around you too much.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

it happens.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 28, 2009)

Stink bait or t bird who's the homeless dude there from m'ville..I did notice Jim hasn't stopped by the other side for HOT DOG's in a while. The heat must've got to him in the kitchen..


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 28, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, even Pace is lookin`...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 28, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Stink bait or t bird who's the homeless dude there from m'ville..I did notice Jim hasn't stopped by the other side for HOT DOG's in a while. The heat must've got to him in the kitchen..



which site?


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 28, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> which site?



georgiawaterfowler.com


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry my bad.. I just voted OBAMA.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 28, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Sorry my bad.. I just voted OBAMA.




thanks man I feel better now


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Jan 28, 2009)

Yall trip me out with all the complaining and whining yall do. Sounds like some folks should just grow up and try and keep this forum a little on the serious side. I joined this forum to learn and to meet good folks that are out doing the same things i enjoy doing. Its ok to joke sometimes but dang you shouldnt always try to get something started. I come here for relaxation not for stress. I know i can go somewhere else anytime i want to but i chose to stay here because i have gained alot of knowledge and thats my idea of what its all about.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 28, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> why so and jim can both hit me with weiner talk?
> 
> nope.



Actually I think you misread the posts, they were saying WHINER


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 28, 2009)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> Yall trip me out with all the complaining and whining yall do. Sounds like some folks should just grow up and try and keep this forum a little on the serious side. I joined this forum to learn and to meet good folks that are out doing the same things i enjoy doing. Its ok to joke sometimes but dang you shouldnt always try to get something started. I come here for relaxation not for stress. I know i can go somewhere else anytime i want to but i chose to stay here because i have gained alot of knowledge and thats my idea of what its all about.



if you get "stressed" from a forum may you shouldn't be here.


----------



## DUD (Jan 28, 2009)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> if you get "stressed" from a forum may you shouldn't be here.


----------



## secondseason (Jan 29, 2009)

If you find your post missing, it was with good reason.  Please review the rules.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 29, 2009)

secondseason said:


> If you find your post missing, it was with good reason.  Please review the rules.





poor little squirrell


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 29, 2009)

secondseason said:


> If you find your post missing, it was with good reason.  Please review the rules.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 29, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> poor little squirrell


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 29, 2009)

My seasons over I'm bored and my deks are cold


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 31, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> see thats the problem. why you tryin to run people off? youve run almost everyone off who knows anything about duck hunting. not woodie shoots, duck hunting. why not just be cool, maybe go whittle something?
> 
> 
> I am still here and I dont feel like I am being run off. I just know when to shut up and listen.  I guess thats the diffrence between younguns and grown folks.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 31, 2009)

yea cause "grown folks" are all mature. younguns just dont seem to know how to operate in society......


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 31, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> yea cause "grown folks" are all mature. younguns just dont seem to know how to operate in society......



Im pickin up what you putin down.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Gaducker (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## 027181 (Feb 1, 2009)

fsu sucks...........sorry dont ban me


----------

